# My boss does not want to pay unemployment, so he tricked me!



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

When hubby and I took jobs with this company, the agreement was we travel together. The boss looked us in the eye, shook our hands, and agreed. Well at the end of April they decided that hubby needed to go to India 4x a year, and I can't go, even though the team I oversee is in India as well. So they said the only solution was to fire me, and then I would have to pay my own way. Well it came out that they can hire a team in india to do my job for less than they pay me, and so they had no place for me, and I just don't fit the office culture. They said that they couldn't shoe-horn me into a place that just wasn't needed. He kept telling hubby I was holding his company hostage because hubby won't travel without me, when we left a job where we did travel together. 

So then they decided the next day that things had changed, and they wanted me to stay, and that I could go to India, but had to pay my way, and take unpaid time, and work while I was there, we said unacceptable, go ahead and fire us. So they asked hubby to stay until august, which later changed to july, and they wanted me to stay as well for "office morale". Well the boss is on vacation this week, and said we could work from home since it's a long drive, since I do helpdesk, I can work anywhere. Well today they demanded I submit a letter of resignation, and I refused, I feel I deserve unemployment, since they fired me. Well they said I have not been to the office all week, and so I abandoned my job. The boss pretends he never said anything to us. This is an internet company, we have many remote employees, and my whole team is in India, working from home is nothing out of the ordinary. Such pieces of crap! Just felt the need to vent!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, wow.

I hate to hear that, but sounds like you are a smart cookie and will beat this.


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

FloorCandy, your situation and what you can do legally will depend on many factors. If your state is a "right to work" state then unless you have a written contract there will probably be nothing you can do in terms of legal recourse. "Right to work" is a misnomer as it really means a company's "right to work you" and not your "right to work". 

If you apply for unemployment in your state they will give the employer an opportunity to appeal. Stick to your guns and if they are in a different state than you, they will likely give the appeal up.

Good luck.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would file anyway. Was there anyone around when he told you to work from home that can vouch for your side of the story?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm going to fight it, but I know I will lose, but at least that ass will have to file paperwork. We are a right to work state, so I'm screwed, but I figure I might as well try. There are other employees who got similar treatment, and luckily they are in blue states, so I will have to win vicariously through them lol.


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

wow. what line of work are you in?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

PitBullSwagga said:


> wow. what line of work are you in?


I do helpdesk support for an elearning company, well I did til yesterday lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That sucks. Why are most employers such A$$es.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh my gosh lady... them darn Indians..> I love them to death (we have a family up the road who we often do things together), but I for darn sure don't want to call up a company and talk to someone who I can barely understand! I hate that companies are going this way... I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> oh my gosh lady... them darn Indians..> I love them to death (we have a family up the road who we often do things together), but I for darn sure don't want to call up a company and talk to someone who I can barely understand! I hate that companies are going this way... I'm so sorry for you.


I used to give them instructions and tasks when they first started, and one of them in particular never answered emails, or did what I asked, and other people had the same trouble getting in touch with him. When I finally got someone over there to ask him why he doesn't answer, his reason was that he was afraid to write english because he felt his english was bad and we would laugh at him. His JOB is helpdesk support in english, how is he supposed to do that if he doesn't want to try??? Half these guys don't understand or know what the customers are asking, and give them crazy inappropriate and off the wall answers. Like someone asks for their password reset, and they receive "Sure thing, sorry to see you go, you account has been canceled, and you will receive no further billing for this service." Can you imagine how pissed that makes people?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wow that sucks girlie, most bosses seem to be asses, esp, if they are with a big corp. they know they have the money to get over on the lil' man who does all his work, that's what's wrong with this country, they wont pay the workers we have here to keep them, so they go over seas and get it cheaper...they should all be fined with their nice comfy paychecks...i'm sorry girl. stay strong and stand your ground! good luck!


----------

